# Cpt 22856



## chamilton122883 (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with CPT 22856 getting paid? Right now both Premera and Medicare have denied 1st and 2nd level appeals for medical necessity. It appears they do not allow this code, however I am being pushed towards having a telephone hearing with CMS. Anyone elses expierences with this code/payment would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## kathydaniel (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out LCD L27449:  http://www.cms.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?lcd_id=27449&lcd_version=20&show=all.  This is a non-covered service in your area due to inadequate evidance of efficacy and/or effectiveness.  I would print the LCD and give it to your doc.  You have no appeal rights in this instance.


----------

